# Craftsman GT6000 Kohler MV 18 Engine PVC ?



## Junkboy999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey all 

Just got the 1992 Craftsman GT6000 running this weekend. New fuel pump and cleaned out the carburetor. My question is, is there a breather or PVC value under this tube you see in the video. Tube goes from an engine cover to the inside of the Air filter case. The fluid you see shooting out feels like water or condensation but the gasses deferentially smell like exhaust or blow by.

Is this much normal, or do I have a problem. 

Video link below. 





She still needs work, Throttle cable is sticking and Choke cable is frozen. Steering sector is next and belts.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Clean the breather and see what happens.
I suggest finding the service manual for the engine.
Kohler Magnum 18 Horiz.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you for the video. Great visual aid!

That's a fairly substantial amount of blow by. Is it using a lot of oil? When was the oil changed last and... what did / does it look like? Any signs of water in the oil? With that much blow by, it sure looks as though the valve guides and rings are about due for replacement.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I noticed the blowby too.
OP didn't mention if they changed the oil etc.
Possibly the engine is just getting warmed up enough to be blowing warm vapor against cold air, sticky rings or?
Than again, it may simply be worn out and parked for a reason.

The exhaust looked pretty clean though.


----------

